# Howdy from a Newbie from South Carolina!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see you posting around with us


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome, blondee!


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, please share some pics with us!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so jealous, hearing about that trail ride. What outfitter was that, if I might ask? I live near Seattle.

OH, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## blondee052 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank y'all spool much for the warm welcomes! Hope all is well with everyone! @tinyliny we are do it yourself-ers we pack our own mules and all that good stuff! Where exactly do you live? My father in law, aunt, g'ma live in Ellensburg. 
Hopefully I will get some pics up soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blondee052 (Feb 14, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am so jealous, hearing about that trail ride. What outfitter was that, if I might ask? I live near Seattle.
> 
> OH, and welcome to the forum!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blondee052 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi tinyliny... We are do it yourself-ers! But my hubby and father in law have done it for years! We live in SC but my father in law, g'ma & aunt live in Ellensburg?? It's pretty there during Elk season we trailer over to Idaho...a 10 hour drive(not fun). We get to the trail head in the wee hrs of the morning and sleep in the truck we enjoy it, I believe our days are numbered though...the mules are getting old and I don't think it's safe or smart to keep taking them time to retire!! Thanks for asking... Talk soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

